# The Living Bridge - Video added



## Hamza (16 Aug 2014)

Hi folks,

Wanted to share my labor of love.
This is the scape I have been working on for a couple of years now(mostly RnD) and finally did it and achieved pretty much what I aimed for, feeling quite accomplished with it. Even though the rank card hasn't reached me yet(delay caused by general holidays+weekend and all), but I couldnt wait to showcase it here, especially after getting a good response on facebook.

So heres a B&W teaser, hopefully with the official announcement of results I'll be putting up the colored version of it similar to what I submitted for IAPLC...




 

*A little description of the project:*

_My scape pays tribute to what I consider to be the best example of Living, Sustainable Architecture there is - _*The Living Root Bridges*_ of Meghalaya, _*India*_.

In reality, these are basically roots of strangler fig trees trained to go over the river where it roots the other side and as the tree grows the structure starts getting apparent, thereby providing lifeline to the people who built it, connecting them to the outer world.

Its a self strengthening structure that grows strong by age.
Though man-made, this unique pact with nature proves fruitful both for man and nature. These bridges survive the harshest of conditions the flooding rivers, rainstorms could offer.

The particular bridge I replicated in my tank is most recognizable and one of the oldest in existence today (probably a couple of centuries old).

I, being a student of architecture, felt the dire need for promoting these bridges, so that we are reminded again and again of greener and better ways of living on earth without destroying nature.

Though a small tank, it took me nearly 2 years to collect the right material, process it and then build the bridge, on and off whenever I had time to work on it. 

Yes, the bridge is a structure made by joining small bits of various roots including, Palm roots, Malaysian rootwood and other hardwoods (all natural materials)._

AND in the meantime till I recieve the rank card, do please try to give a wild guess of where I'd end up with this tank this year(with the ranking)...

And please feel free to share your views on it...


----------



## EdwinK (16 Aug 2014)

Impressive. Looking forward for your result.


----------



## Sacha (16 Aug 2014)

Even in grayscale I can see that this is an incredible tank. Good luck.


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (16 Aug 2014)

What a fantastic story behind your reasons for doing this. Perfectly executed as well Hamza.

Amazing looking tank. The sense of depth you've created on the left is terrific. Using HC in the foreground to simulate brush or possibly a field, with the trees over the back of rolling hills. 
Ranaculus Inundatus simulates dense forrest canopy very well. Must have took a while to gain   such density with it?

Great effort, although I wouldn't have a clue on rankings.


----------



## X3NiTH (16 Aug 2014)

That's awesome! I didn't even get as far as the description and the first thing I thought of was the Meghalaya root bridges, and you've pulled it of nicely! I'm totally with Nathaniel about the left side, and that foreboding jungle on the right in comparison offsets it nicely.


----------



## Iain Sutherland (17 Aug 2014)

Awesome scape hamza, deserves to do very well, especially with iaplc's love of diorama at the moment.
Look forward to seeing it in it's full glory.

Only slight thing is the left wood that reaches across that side does draw my eye somewhat, either way though an brilliantly executed scape.


----------



## parotet (17 Aug 2014)

Brilliant!


----------



## allan angus (17 Aug 2014)

one of the nicest scapes ive ever seen awsome


----------



## liam11712 (17 Aug 2014)

Looks great in b&w but in colour I reckon it looks awsome nice one!


----------



## Trevor Pleco (17 Aug 2014)

allan angus said:


> one of the nicest scapes ive ever seen awsome


 +1

yip, truly inspiring, wonderful attention to perspective and detail. 

It surely has to be high up there in the rankings..big congrats !


----------



## sreeram (17 Aug 2014)

this is one of a Grate scape made by Hamza 

I personally know how much work he put on this wonderful aquascape


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (17 Aug 2014)

Very very cool composition. I'd put your tank in top 50.

What's the dimensions of the tank?


----------



## Hamza (20 Aug 2014)

I am chuffed that this scape even though a little odd was received well by everyone 

@Nathaniel Whiteside..I am glad that you took time to read the description and go through every detail of it. Thank you very much for your kind words!
Its ceratopteris sp. BTW not ranunculus inundatus.

EdwinK, Sacha, Sreeram, Trevor, Allan, Parotet, Liam...Thank you guys! I really value your appreciation  

@Alexander Belchenko ...Its a 100liter tank, about 70x40x40 in dimensions.
I hope your words come true 

@Iain Sutherland ... unfortunately this year, all of a sudden after entries had been submitted, the steering committee of IAPLC decided to put down diorama style as a classic style revival movement. Thats why am a lil concerned about ranking.[DOUBLEPOST=1408551368][/DOUBLEPOST]This is how the hardscape was composed


----------



## X3NiTH (20 Aug 2014)

Magic!


----------



## Iain Sutherland (20 Aug 2014)

Fantastic to see the construction hamza but how did you manipulate the wood to look like they had attached to the rocks around the front? 
Thanks for sharing


----------



## Hamza (20 Aug 2014)

@Iain Sutherland You mean wood wrapped round rock?

Thats one was a pretty messy job, I wish I had documented it. I used quick drying epoxy resin along with a bit of fine saw dust to conceal the joint.

It required me to mix the solution, apply the solution, press the wood and do the dusting all at the same time, joint by joint, thats the reason I couldn't take a picture while doing it. Yes it was very time consuming and at times I felt like quitting it and left it for days and weeks(sometimes) and then returned back with a fresh mood.

Infact the whole bridge was made like this, wood-wood and wood-stone joints.

BTW, this technique was showed to me by Sreeram


----------



## Iain Sutherland (21 Aug 2014)

well it was worth the hard work, the effect is quite astonishing!
thanks


----------



## Rini (21 Aug 2014)

Very original and inspiring scape. How many hours did you put into the scape before using any plants?


----------



## limz_777 (21 Aug 2014)

i remember seeing this bridge on youtube before , great work , nice build pics , was wondering where this piece of wood exist from


----------



## James D (21 Aug 2014)

Thanks for the photos of the construction, certainly gives me something to think about for my next scape. It looks awesome mate, well done!


----------



## Hamza (29 Aug 2014)

So, here's the color picture..let me know what you think of it.


----------



## viktorlantos (29 Aug 2014)

I really like it. Awesome scape!


----------



## Sridaran (29 Aug 2014)

Awesome scape. Whats the white colour stuff you have used to maintain the slope?


----------



## Trevor Pleco (29 Aug 2014)

Brilliant, just trying to work out why it was only in the 200s, but then so was Viktor's great moss forest ...

Given the new criteria, did they perhaps not take kindly to your background tree creations, surely not. Let's see what the top 50 look like and if there are any answers there.

The slightly murky water in the background also adds another level of authenticity, like mist in the distant forest valley !

A real gem, big congrats !


----------



## Iain Sutherland (29 Aug 2014)

very surprised this didnt place higher, it is so well executed.  Maybe it is to do with the move away from diorama and will be very interested to see what the top 100 look like.
Be sure to get this into AGA, personally i tend to agree with their placements more than IAPLC.


----------



## Hamza (29 Aug 2014)

Sridaran said:


> Awesome scape. Whats the white colour stuff you have used to maintain the slope?



Thats substructure to hold substrate from rolling down. Its made out of foam sheets. 
Please ignore the mess in this picture 





Thank you Victor!  I am glad to know you like it. Always been a fan of your work.

@Trevor Pleco & @Iain Sutherland... 
It totally came to me as a shock, anyway I value appreciation from hobbyists and scaping enthusiasts more than the rank.
It was my dream back in 2011(thanks to BBC Human Plantet for featuring bridges) to make this theme inside a tank when I was quite a clueless beginner. And now I stand there, showcasing my work. So am really glad about it.

Here are focal point ratios and diagonals that I just overlayed over my scape and I am surprised that it came out pretty close


----------



## ADA (29 Aug 2014)

Looks great but I think the reason it didn't place higher is IAPLC is run by NA enthusiasts and a bridge is man made so that's gotta be why.


----------



## Mark Green (29 Aug 2014)

That looks absolutely magnificent,  its a real shame they decided to change the rules at the last minute. I truly feel that you have been hard done by with this scape.

 The fig bridge is stunning and your hard work is appreciated.

Ive seen your other scape's on another forum they also look magnificent , I have them book marked as inspirational as your rock work/wood arrangement is stunning.

Thanks for sharing your build from the start it realy helps


----------



## Nathaniel Whiteside (6 Sep 2014)

There  is a piece on the living bridges on channel 116 on sky now.

This will highlight just how realistic this attempt is. Excellent work Hamza.


----------



## Trevor Pleco (6 Sep 2014)

this might be easier ...


----------



## Ben C (6 Sep 2014)

What a great thread. This is a great video to sum this all up with. Thanks hamza - inspirational stuff.


----------



## Tim Harrison (6 Sep 2014)

Truly amazing...both scape and inspiration...


----------



## flygja (8 Sep 2014)

Great inspiration and superb execution. Really interesting scape.


----------



## Hamza (22 Jan 2015)

Hi guys,

Found an old crappy mobile phone video of my Living Bridge. Tried to enhance the bad quality clip with a bit of music 

Hope you enjoy it!


----------

